# 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲 𝗥𝗮𝗶𝗻𝘆 𝗗𝗮𝘆𝘀�🌧



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*(�_�)*


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Absolutely, yes. But I've also never experienced major floods like what's been happening around the world, so under those circumstances, I'd probably pass.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes, rainy days can be lovely. But only as long as I don't have to go anywhere and can just enjoy watching it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes rain is cozy and I often get nostalgic. Give me wind too! And sun! I thrive with variation. Therd is plenty of variation where I live at the moment 🙂


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’m a total pluviophile. Give me a hot tea/coffee and a good book and I’ll sit in the bay window all day.


----------



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)

As long as I'm snuggled up inside with a warm blanket and cocoa, maybe a book..


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

eeo said:


> But only as long as I don't have to go anywhere and can just enjoy watching it.


What about like a walk in a downpour that you're appropriately geared for; or even like a short - non dangerous - drive somewhere/already stuck in a car in some random parking lot just waiting it out, listening to the heavy pitter patter on metal?

Also, I think I mus_k_ enjoy the smell of petrichor too; of course while having a coffee or something and being out on balcony with the wind as spritzes of rainwater periodically hits my face.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> What about like a walk in a downpour that you're appropriately geared for; or even like a short - non dangerous - drive somewhere/already stuck in a car in some random parking lot just waiting it out, listening to the heavy pitter patter on metal?


Yeah, that's perfectly fine. Getting wet in the warm summer rain can be awesome as well. Just not when I'm going somewhere to meet people on business or something like that.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes. I have a special relationship with raining.
I simply enjoy it. 

What I love about the rain?
I like that...when I'm outside and it is raining, there aren't much people outside that doesn't have serious things to do. Either to get done some duties or to...simply cause they want it.
I think that people who are outside and happy when raining are people with a lot more initiative in life than people who prefer to sit in their houses. 

A LOT OF TIMES I leave the house when it starts to rain. I'm everytime like "ok, good, now shittiest people would run to their houses cause they are too comfortable".

For example when I go for a walk through some parks while it is heavy raining, in the park I meet only people who are there for jogging (people with a strong will, they want to do things no matter conditions). I love it.

It's like "can you all weak willpower people just sit in your houses forever and like...don't be obstacles for me? Thanks".

So yeah, HAT DOWN for everyone who do the same shit they want to do no matter weather conditions.

I dislike people who seek comfort too much because usually they are lazy and these two things lead to unprofessionalism and that means poor work and bad work means dissatisfied clients because poor services and/or products and poor services and products means a poor quality of life. BLEAH, go away with that.


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes. Cause we have a dry summer, I even rarely see clouds in summer. It's also the feeling when it rains, maybe reflects my inner state, I feel something peaceful and I also love the earthly smell when rain falls.


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

generally no but if heavy rain under heavy wind yes no umbrella


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like rain and the sound. I love a good storm and lightning but, not wet patio furniture.  I do not like when it rains all day, everyday. I also, rarely use an umbrella when it rains. It waters the grass and my flowers for me. Final answer... yes, but not always.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Not really. 

I don't mind light rain and walking in it, and I like greenery, but heavy rain is bollocks.


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

not really, sunny days give me a great mood. i'd rather have those!


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I love the sound of it. Especially when I'm snuggled under blankets at night.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love rainy days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Absolutely love the rain.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, unless it's gone on for days and days . . . and days.

Aside from that I love the rain, as others have said, best when you can sit and drink coffee, read a book . . . or write one. Also, a good storm! Love to watch a good lighting show. I've been caught running in storms and that's not so bad either, long as nothing big falls on you. I've fortunately only been struck in the back of the head with small branches when the wind's really going. Added a bit of adventure to it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

In the early 90s I was in the Navy and trying hard to stay out of trouble, so I went roller skating. The rink I went to always started with the same song:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

